# Fried Buffala di Mozzarella & Saffron Flour



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Morning from Gargano,

How do you fry Buffala di Mozzarella ? What other dishes do you use this water buffalo cheese in or with ? Would love to hear from all of you ...

A favourite recipe of my male twin grandsons, Fillippo and Christophe is Mozzarelline allo Zafferano, which is Fried Buffala di Mozzarella with Saffron Flour ... Saffron grows abundantly in nearby Abruzzi and Molise Provinces ...  so, here goes the recipe ...   

MOZZARELLINE ALLO ZAFFERANO ... 

150 grams of all purpose flour
Buffala di Mozzarella ( 12 rounds or circular ball shaped )
*** Melon scooper or cookie cutters ...
Breadcrumbs 
salt and pepper
Saffron threads ( 12 - 15 ) 
Herbs ( oregano, basil, parsley ) dried 


1.) Dilute the saffron threads in 4 teaspoons of warmish to hot water ( simmered water  ) with salt in a bowl 20 to 30 mins. The water shall be a reddish burnt sienna color. 

2.) 20 to 30 minutes later: add flour, little by little to create a batter, that is not too thick. 

3.) The idea is to make cheeseballs from the slab of the Buffala di Mozzarella ... so that you can dredge the cheeseballs, in the flour & saffron mixture; shaking off excess. 

4.) then dredge in the herbed bread crumbs, shaking off excess. 

5.) sauté the balls, in  medium to high EVOO until GOLDEN ...

Serve these as an antipasti or appetiser ...

The kids love them ... I cannot make enough ... 

Have a lovely Holiday.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 3, 2012)

Margi, I have to fail you on this one!
The only way I like mozzarella di bufala is just eating it as it is. Sometimes I sprinkle some olive oil and salt, but if I can get the REAL thing, I just bite it to the end.
And I got a lot of the real ones about 15 years ago. I spent a summer holiday with some friend near Castel Volturno, in the heartland of mozzarella di bufala production: we never got tired of eating mozzarella.

Buon appetito!
Luca


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 3, 2012)

@ Luca,

And NOT cow Mozzarella ... ONLY buffala di mozzarella ! 

Have you ever made RICOTTA ? ( SEE MY THREAD ) 

The twins, aged 5 love it fried ... Kids.

Holiday plans ? 

Happy Easter Guy, 

Grazie.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Apr 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Luca,
> 
> And NOT cow Mozzarella ... ONLY buffala di mozzarella !



Obviously! 



Margi Cintrano said:


> Have you ever made RICOTTA ? ( SEE MY THREAD )
> 
> The twins, aged 5 love it fried ... Kids.
> 
> Holiday plans ?



Eating lots of very young lambs and goats... Eating tons of huge chocolate eggs, with a special focus to the interesting area in which the two halves are melted, where you can find big fat drops of chocolate inside the egg...



Margi Cintrano said:


> Happy Easter Guy,
> 
> Grazie.
> Margi.



Buona pasqua, Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 4, 2012)

Bellisima Insalata di Caprese ... 

This is my take on Buffala di Mozzarella ... I am a cheese-oholic !!! 

However, my grandsons are 5 yrs old and asked their Grandmom to fry it !
So, because they are cool chicos who do exemplary in school, I have accomodated their request ...

Buona Pascqua ... Feliz Pascuas...  
Kindest,
Margi.


----------

